# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  По WWW без следов

## SDA

Путешествуя по Интернету, мы не часто задумываемся о том, что оставляем следы своих посещений каждый раз, когда заходим на какой-либо сайт. Пожалуй, об этом и не стоило бы беспокоиться, если бы не был так велик тот объем информации, который потенциально могут добыть о нас владельцы сайта. Стандартные log-файлы, хитроумные скрипты и прочие ухищрения любопытных владельцев способны узнать о вас многое: тип компьютера и операционной системы, страну пребывания, название и адрес провайдера, и даже зачастую адрес электронной почты и ваше имя. Читатель может сам проверить истинность таких утверждений:

    * Test #1 http://privacy.net/
Test #2 http://leader.ru/secure/who.html

Отмечу, что приведенные выше скрипты-разведчики далеко не самые изощренные. Я как-то набрел на сервер, котрый пытался подсоединиться к диску моего компьютера и посмотреть, что там есть интересного. Вот это было весело!

Существуют много причин, по которым пользователь может не захотеть оставлять следы своего пребывания. Тут и нежелание раскрыть свой адрес электронной почты, чтобы не стать жертвой спама, и необходимость получить информацию с сайта, который варьирует ответ в зависимости от страны, из которой отправлен запрос. Или, например, вы частенько заходите на Web узел ваших конкурентов, и хотите делать это анонимно.
Способ 1: Анонимайзер
Осуществить подобный анонимный серфинг позволяет служба Anonymizer. Зайдите на их сайт (или прямо здесь, ниже), наберите нужный URL, и вперед! Отправляясь по ссылке, помещенной на странице, которую вы просматриваете с помощью Анонимайзера, вы попадаете на очередную страницу снова через Анонимайзер, так что процесс автоматизирован, и набирать новый URL снова не нужно. Были хорошие времена, когда Анонимайзер отправлялся по указанному адресу немедленно, теперь же для тех, кто пользуется этой службой бесплатно, существует 30-секундный период ожидания и ограничение на используемые протоколы (только HTTP, HTTPS и FTP - за отдельную плату).

При использовании этой службы след в log-файлах оставляете не вы, а Анонимайзер, что исключает возможность сбора всей той информации, о которой было написано выше. Никакие cookies до вас не доходят. Некоторые сайты, например Web-based chat rooms и отделные почтовые службы через него недоступны, что, очевидно, объясняется желанием их владельцев следить за посетителями.

Анонимайзер имеет еще две приятные особенности. Во-первых, некоторые сайты WWW бывают недоступны из одного места, но доступны из другого.Пример из жизни. Находясь на сайте Encyclopaedia Britannica, автор захотел выяснить цены на продукцию этой фирмы. Нажатие на кнопку Order Information привело его на страницу, содержащую список дилеров по всему миру, включая и московского дилера Мир Знаний. Заход на ту же страницу через Анонимайзер дал совершенно другой результат: на экране появился прайс-лист. Сравнене показало, что в Москве Encyclopaedia Britannica CD '97 продается во много раз дороже, чем в Штатах. Мораль: пользуйтесь Анонимайзером и не покупайте ничего в Мире Знаний.
Способ 2: Прокси серверы
Анонимизировать путешествие по сети можно также с помощью прокси сервера. Прокси сервер работает, по сути, как Анонимайзер, т.е. документ с сайта "забирает" он, а не вы. Правда, есть некотрые немаловажные отличия: прокси не избавит вас от cookies (избавьте от них себя сами, сделайте файл cookies.txt read-only, и все) и от зловредных апплетов и кода. Главная задача прокси (в нашем контексте) - скрыть географическое положение пользователя.

Большинство прокси серверов ограничивают доступ на основании IP адреса, с которого происход обращение. Иными словами, если вы пользуетесь провайдером Demos, то прокси сервер Glasnet вас к себе попросту не пустит. Но к счастью, в сети всегда можно найти "добрый" прокси, владельцы которого либо открыто заявляют о его доступности для всех желающих, либо прокси, который по той или иной причине не ограничивает доступ только своим доменом, о чем широкой публике не известно.

Как найти "добрый" прокси? Хорошая новость для лентяев: в сети есть сайты, содержащие внушительные списки доступных прокси серверов, например этот.

Для не лентяев: прокси легко найти самому. В Альтависте наберите ключевые слова, что-нибудь вроде +proxy +server +configuration +port, и вы получите список страниц, где провайдеры рассказывают своим пользователям, как настроить их браузеры для работя с прокси. Пробуйте все подряд, на пятый или седьмой раз вас ждет удача - прокси согласится с вами работать. Итак, прокси найден, например:

    * some.proxy.com, HTTP port 8080

Для настройки браузера в разделе Manual Proxy Configuration введите указанные значения. Проделав эту нехитрую операцию, вы сможете путешествовать по сети, оставляя след как болгарский или американский пользователь, но...тут есть один очень важный момент. 
Анонимен ли мой прокси?
Далеко не все прокси серверы являются полностью анонимными. Некотороые из них позволяют администратору сайта, который вы посещаете с использованием прокси, при желании определить IP адрес, с которого происходит обращение к прокси, т.е. ваш реальный IP адрес. Так как же узнать, находится ли наша privacy в опасности? Проверьте свой прокси на предмет его полной или неполной анонимности:

Если вы получите сообщение Proxy server is detected! - ваш прокси имеет "дыру", и вам будет предоставлена информация о вашем реальном IP адресе, как впрочем и об IP адресе прокси сервера, который вы используете. Если же сообщение гласит Proxy server is not detected - скорее всего все в порядке. В любом случае, тщательно изучите список IP адресов, который выдаст этот тест. Ни один из них не должен принадлежать вам. Можно также воспользоваться альтернативными тестами. По сути, все они выдают список параметров, передаваемых вашим браузером удаленному серверу (это называется Environmental Variables).
И еще кое-что
В заключение еще несколько соображений касательно использования прокси серверов. Несмотря на все сказанное на этой странице, используйте прокси только тогда, когда в этом есть необходимость. Работа через далеко расположенный прокси снижает скорость передачи данных и время ожидания, да и просто создает ненужную нагрузку на сеть. Многие также забывают о том, что прокси должны использоваться для легальных целей. Вы запросто можете использовать прокси для того, чтобы, скажем, скрыть свою личность во время просмотра порно-сайта. Но если вы задумали использовать прокси для покупки CD или программ по ворованной кредитной карте, то есть большая (и с каждым днем увеличивающаяся) вероятность отправиться на Колыму, не говоря о моральных аспектах воровства. Помните о том, что существуют логи ваших соединений, и если вы нарушите закон, то вас можно выследить по цепочке. В результате вы может быть и не сядете в тюрьму, но визу в EC или США вам не видать, как своих ушей.

Специально для параноиков
А ведь разные анонимизаторы можно выстраивать в цепи! Например ваш браузер настроен на использование прокси А, и вы знаете адреса и порты еще двух прокси B и C. Тогда URL может выглядеть примерно так:

http://proxyB:port/http://proxyC:por...hereyougo.com/

В результате можно попасть на нужный сайт через 3 прокси: А,B and C, причем одним из них может быть Анонимайзер.
ВНИМАНИЕ: Далеко не все прокси серверы позволяют выстраивать себя в цепь. Так что вариантов можно придумать много, фантазируйте!

Dago.Org

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vegas

бред ..   ты бы по делу что сказал , а ето  творчество  мертвое   от того кто незнает тему вообше,

----------


## vegas

лутчеб  софт какой прекомендовал  а то я протестил уже  около 25 софтин и все не   идеал ,впн  ето  тоже не выход логирует,

----------


## Algris

> лутчеб  софт какой прекомендовал  а то я протестил уже  около 25 софтин и все не   идеал ,впн  ето  тоже не выход логирует,





> Steganos Internet Anonym Pro - это программа для анонимного серфинга в интернете. Заменяет реальный IP-адрес на IP-адрес одного из анонимных прокси-серверов, причем умеет регулярно автоматически переключаться с одного прокси на другой. Кроме этого, программа имеет модуль гарантированно невосстанавимого удаления с жесткого диска одним нажатием на кнопку не только всех следов пребывания в Интернете, но и вообще любых файлов, присланных из инета.


Может пригодится..

----------


## vegas

стеганос  как же тестил и его ))  гавнецо  редкостное  вешет сйстемку хз либо из за мкафея либо сама по себе ка и все от стеганос.  канечно уровень анонимности там детский плус  ребята с секурилаб обнаружили в ней функции стукача )))   хттп прохy без цепей тем более с хомепаги стеганоса ето   смешно)))

----------


## Algris

> стеганос  как же тестил и его ))  гавнецо  редкостное  вешет сйстемку хз либо из за мкафея либо сама по себе ка и все от стеганос.  канечно уровень анонимности там детский плус  ребята с секурилаб обнаружили в ней функции стукача )))   хттп прохy без цепей тем более с хомепаги стеганоса ето   смешно)))


У меня примерно также. А нормальный анонимайзер найти, ИМХО, почти невозможно. Мож только напишет кто, да и то врядли...  :Angry:

----------


## SDA

Можно попробовать http://www.anonymizer.ru/
Правда сам не тестил.

----------


## vegas

smeetes)))

----------


## RiC

> лутчеб  софт какой прекомендовал  а то я протестил уже  около 25 софтин и все не   идеал ,впн  ето  тоже не выход логирует,


"tor"

----------


## vegas

смеетес))  его же ,на бабки пентагона сделали ))тем более в лабе ВМС ,  количество северов одно и тоже  точка входа и времЯ  входа в сйстему +  80 компрометированных серверов  а то и болше )).и  вот он наш искомый отправитель писем с чумой)).

----------


## vegas

КТО?будет доверят то что зделано и сервируется болшим братом, чтобы зашитится от его большого )?как бы его красиво не рисовали

----------


## vegas

скажем так тор , неудобства его пользования перекрывют смысл  ,смысл для меня таков , цепь носков и  на грабленных , вот толко софтины с носками есть а  грабить соксы самому ломает    те сотины  что видел либо платные списки анон соксов либо   мертвые,  меня такой уровен. усраивает  посколку тотал анон всерано нереал. без надежды   ишю  носковые цепочные софтины с  хорошим и халавным апдейтом списка

----------


## Algris

Нашёл ещё один из вариантов анонимного сёрфинга. Статья не моя, соответственно "никакой ответственности...и т.д."




> Данная стайтья посвящена анонимности в Инете. И анонимности не только при сёрфинге, но 
> и при скачке файлов и вообще практически всей анонимности, которая может потребоваться в Инете.
> 
> Истоком данной темы послужило вот что.
> Однажды автор сего решил податься на сайты с сомнительным содержанием. Эти сайты принадлежали буржуйским хозяевам.
> Данные буржуйские сайты были снабжены скриптами, которые определяюли ip-адреса. Естественно, был определён и мой ip-адрес.
> И, о горе, данные буржуйские сайты не предоставляли свои услуги просмотра для юзеров, которые имеют ip-адреса из диапазона нашего государства (кто не понял: России). Сей факт очень огорчил автора, и он решил побороть данную несправедливость (в меру своих скромных возможностей). Благо, автор имел некоторые представлениям, как это можно сделать. И он решил поделиться безценным опытом ;-).
> 
> Цель сего опуса:
> ...

----------


## vegas

A VOT  ETO UZE KOE CHEGO  ! pokaine mere  ya polzuyus chastiyu etih softin i etoy metodikoy, za neznaniem bolee lutchey metodiki easy and enough secure,

----------


## SDA

Накопал списки анонимных прокси, кому интересно http://www.samair.ru/proxy/ здесь можно выбрать страну прокси сервера и тип

Здесь можно осуществлять поиск прокси по параметрам: Страна, порт.http://pureproxy.net/

----------


## SDA

Список анонимных проксей. На 21 июля, 2005 года.
 207.248.240.119:80
168.143.113.12:80
207.248.240.118:80
148.244.150.58:80
148.244.150.57:80
168.143.113.13:80
148.244.150.52:80
211.75.91.2:8080
205.208.226.61:8888
203.59.162.122:8080
163.20.35.253:3128
168.10.27.12:80
211.78.176.252:8080
193.188.77.2:8080
67.136.230.150:8080
212.137.71.44:8080
221.142.244.144:8080
193.194.68.3:8080
195.87.69.242:80
200.77.144.246:80
202.234.131.166:80
203.125.88.227:80
210.0.200.3:80
210.0.200.4:80
210.17.170.14:3128
210.238.249.12:80
211.75.91.3:8080
212.0.128.2:80
212.60.64.245:6588
213.97.196.205:80
219.84.101.7:80
62.152.120.11:80
68.152.65.65:80
81.115.31.219:80
81.192.226.88:80
82.190.181.197:8080
82.77.200.162:3128
128.10.19.53:3128
140.247.60.123:3128
128.2.198.188:3128
148.244.223.236:80
168.243.232.150:80
192.152.29.35:80
193.126.233.58:80
193.136.157.39:80
193.136.43.157:80
193.170.210.9:80
193.77.153.171:80
193.86.76.228:80
195.215.8.14:80
195.245.185.18:80
198.60.169.195:8080
198.60.169.196:8080
200.14.86.53:80
200.207.156.46:8080
200.221.114.68:6588
200.35.81.254:8080
200.93.234.58:8080
202.175.60.218:80
202.96.1.225:8000
203.113.132.35:80
203.154.113.5:80
203.187.176.184:80
203.187.176.185:80
203.74.175.35:80
203.74.175.36:80
203.75.71.35:80
203.75.71.36:80
207.188.30.155:80
209.161.5.196:80
209.161.5.217:80
209.9.220.2:8888
210.17.213.16:80
210.172.95.138:444
210.212.176.228:80
211.117.169.172:40050
211.118.206.152:40050
211.78.215.136:80
212.117.152.70:8080
212.162.132.205:3128
212.162.132.205:8080
212.199.177.17:80
212.24.245.12:80
213.130.117.51:8080
213.173.134.71:80
213.243.15.22:80
213.53.49.50:80
216.176.235.169:444
216.216.32.194:8080
217.133.0.152:80
217.219.18.10:3128
218.29.23.179:8080
221.10.55.202:8080
24.232.134.112:80
24.81.151.15:80
59.120.39.115:80
61.219.232.162:444
61.91.155.52:8080
62.37.236.193:80
62.81.214.42:8080
66.202.75.19:8080
66.45.112.38:80
66.45.254.237:80
67.112.152.219:2301
67.41.77.196:8080
67.78.179.138:80
69.174.30.37:2301
69.17.65.27:8080
80.59.224.156:80
81.168.158.139:80
81.240.255.226:8080
81.8.20.254:80
168.143.113.12:80
219.93.72.38:8080
24.5.163.178:2301
210.73.73.108:80
200.242.249.70:80
80.53.47.142:80
193.140.140.76:8080
200.30.75.95:80
200.30.75.93:80
195.215.8.12:80
81.240.255.226:80
217.158.164.100:80
12.42.48.194:80
203.172.200.10:80
210.19.204.245:3128
213.249.163.129:8080
203.162.128.38:80
193.136.157.53:80
193.68.54.29:8080
211.118.42.183:40050
211.157.104.16:8080
195.215.8.15:80
195.215.8.13:80
195.215.8.8:80
195.215.8.9:80
195.215.8.10:80
193.136.157.43:80
195.215.8.11:80
202.44.183.9:80
200.30.79.93:80
200.30.75.87:80
200.30.75.86:80
200.30.75.92:80
200.30.75.94:80
194.105.30.197:6588
213.236.144.66:80
193.136.157.41:80
217.67.112.98:3128
63.218.109.130:8080
210.238.249.13:80
202.108.24.27:80
193.136.157.61:80
140.115.117.126:3128
80.53.160.171:80
203.162.17.97:80
202.92.68.154:8080
80.37.56.169:80
81.10.194.233:80
213.96.95.211:80
218.89.1.200:8080
65.241.12.142:80
212.150.75.18:80
200.93.199.36:8080
82.43.218.47:80
196.203.64.2:8080
202.141.252.91:80
217.67.22.142:3128
64.71.177.78:3128
64.71.177.80:3128
64.71.177.81:3128
210.177.227.3:444
200.71.56.154:80
203.72.100.13:3128
128.232.103.201:3128
140.131.117.249:8080
140.96.178.113:8080
148.244.150.52:80#???
148.244.150.52:80:
148.244.150.58:80:
161.53.156.3:80
163.25.101.251:80
193.194.84.198:8080
193.205.215.75:3127
193.43.108.11:3128
194.90.18.35:8080
195.149.138.30:80
195.149.138.30:443
195.96.195.26:80
198.183.172.220:2301
200.126.186.153:6588
200.153.218.205:80
200.168.14.51:8080
200.247.14.19:8080
200.69.209.130:80
203.162.128.37:80
203.198.174.85:2301
203.199.13.228:80
208.216.119.19:3128
209.9.220.2:8080
210.120.60.172:8080
211.150.124.34:80
212.93.200.42:8080
216.39.75.15:80
219.110.61.61:8080
219.22.50.60:8080
220.245.89.166:80
24.10.9.160:2301
61.218.50.42:8080
68.45.8.169:80
80.24.172.161:80
80.25.13.51:80
128.111.52.61:3128
169.229.50.3:3128
128.112.139.72:3124
12.221.131.223:2301
130.60.48.210:3128
130.75.87.83:3124
131.202.240.222:3128
142.104.21.194:3124
142.104.21.194:3128
142.104.21.195:3128
148.235.180.180:3128
80.32.151.115:80
140.131.117.249:80
140.131.117.249:8080
12.46.106.183:80
128.111.52.62:3127
129.44.134.186:8080
140.131.117.249:80
148.223.103.180:80
80.59.224.156:80
80.24.172.161:80
164.100.104.146:8080
164.164.127.55:8080
167.206.204.68:8080
167.206.204.69:8080
168.243.146.1:80
80.37.56.169:80
192.38.109.143:3124
193.109.110.117:3128
193.136.157.18:80
193.136.157.21:80
193.136.157.22:80
193.136.157.23:80
193.136.157.24:80
193.136.157.25:80
193.136.157.27:80
193.136.157.32:80
193.136.157.33:80
193.136.157.35:80
193.136.157.38:80
193.136.157.42:80
193.136.157.44:80
193.136.157.49:80
193.136.157.51:80
193.136.157.52:80
193.136.157.55:80
193.136.157.57:80
193.136.43.151:80
193.136.43.154:80
193.136.43.155:80
193.136.43.158:80
193.140.140.70:8080
193.194.84.195:8080
194.130.16.86:80
194.151.165.140:80
194.151.36.170:80
194.165.151.242:8080
194.213.222.133:80
194.226.94.122:3128
194.90.190.14:80
195.113.148.197:80
195.115.80.19:80
195.116.244.17:80
195.130.76.24:80
195.130.76.25:80
195.136.135.123:80
195.137.249.146:80
195.137.249.171:80
195.2.114.103:8080
195.2.124.1:8080
195.21.27.213:80
195.46.97.70:80
195.6.219.43:80
195.7.7.181:80
195.70.154.43:80
195.70.2.222:80
195.70.35.217:80
195.70.36.202:80
195.91.33.198:80
195.97.106.206:80
195.97.213.130:8080
195.97.213.131:8080
195.98.201.164:80
196.15.252.204:80
196.201.136.235:8080
196.25.153.13:80
196.25.153.15:80
196.25.52.123:8080
198.70.237.174:8080
200.114.189.68:3128
200.115.153.114:8080
200.122.140.35:80
200.126.147.41:3128
200.129.144.130:8080
200.129.144.5:8080
200.142.68.164:8080
200.149.244.242:80
200.153.120.18:6588
200.163.18.149:80
200.175.252.34:80
200.181.57.53:8080
200.206.138.245:80
200.207.43.49:80
200.225.204.193:80
200.228.140.250:80
200.228.79.10:3128
200.234.201.33:80
200.241.31.2:80
200.241.31.3:80
200.30.75.76:80
200.45.71.40:80
200.62.41.243:8080
200.63.216.250:6588
200.67.92.187:8080
200.75.75.112:444
200.76.180.50:6588
200.78.32.16:80
200.84.68.163:8080
200.93.199.35:8080
200.93.68.157:8080
200.96.66.242:8080
200.35.81.254:8080
201.12.106.4:80
201.245.14.150:80
201.6.233.147:8080
202.1.195.163:3128
202.157.19.104:8080
202.158.165.82:80
202.159.4.133:3128
202.3.211.120:8000
202.39.6.27:8000
202.54.242.180:8080
202.54.242.182:8080
202.54.242.190:8080
202.57.100.83:80
202.59.184.223:8080
202.59.240.7:8080
202.64.182.166:8080
202.64.21.172:80
202.66.33.167:8002
202.66.77.81:444
202.72.157.252:80
202.72.164.95:81
202.79.204.100:80
202.8.254.54:80
202.44.171.125:8080
203.130.233.100:80
203.131.185.146:8080
203.160.171.181:80
203.187.212.232:6588
203.215.77.161:80
203.215.77.162:80
203.215.77.164:80
203.215.77.165:80
204.134.103.100:8080
204.97.204.220:80
204.97.204.230:80
213.97.196.205:80
207.152.160.93:8080
208.189.137.25:1026
210.111.239.104:80
210.111.239.107:80
210.17.164.42:80
210.17.210.130:80
210.201.171.125:80
211.22.114.90:80
211.78.215.136:80
212.7.14.177:80
213.42.60.141:80
213.97.53.222:80
216.13.18.2:8080
216.13.18.3:8080
216.23.37.110:8080
216.239.175.244:81
216.27.163.78:80
217.45.252.185:3128
218.142.158.141:8080
218.177.148.154:8080
218.188.23.162:8080
220.195.162.134:8080
220.76.123.137:6588
220.245.89.166:80
24.239.249.124:7744
80.38.3.248:80
60.32.109.42:444
61.192.161.242:3128
61.22.157.166:8080
61.238.9.103:8080
61.246.187.130:6588
61.246.214.211:6588
61.221.199.204:80
62.133.42.75:80
62.148.84.2:8080
63.130.248.185:80
63.130.248.186:80
63.130.248.188:80
63.130.248.189:80
64.0.224.226:3128
64.170.45.74:444
65.164.150.66:8080
66.186.133.228:8080
66.35.175.101:444
66.82.155.18:8080
66.92.57.3:444
67.82.156.146:7212
68.1.103.254:7278
68.14.212.198:80
68.7.115.232:3382
68.76.6.217:80
69.29.7.18:8080
211.8.69.162:8080
80.18.73.122:8080
80.25.52.148:8080
80.26.108.155:3128
80.26.117.20:3128
80.26.4.208:80
80.34.9.135:80
80.55.132.214:80
80.98.164.194:80
80.98.187.145:8080
81.168.72.70:80
81.19.102.7:3128
81.192.100.242:3128
81.255.87.106:8080
81.27.76.130:80
81.73.116.51:444
82.135.201.172:80
83.100.140.43:8080
85.99.106.251:8080
211.78.176.252:8080
195.96.195.26:80
193.77.153.171:80
24.6.111.200:8080
200.67.169.246:80
80.53.47.142:80
207.188.30.155:80
148.244.150.58:80
207.248.240.118:80
207.248.240.119:80
81.115.31.219:80
66.202.75.19:8080
168.143.113.13:80
209.9.220.2:8888
62.81.214.42:8080
195.6.219.43:80
148.244.223.236:80
161.53.156.3:80
161.53.156.3:80
64.71.177.72:3128
152.3.138.2:3127
169.229.50.18:3128
192.38.109.143:3128
193.232.27.246:3128
202.58.16.14:444
206.117.37.4:3128
206.117.37.5:3128
211.180.39.79:8080
218.104.84.83:80
218.44.209.106:444
24.20.9.243:8080
68.198.252.116:3382
85.190.7.15:8080
169.229.50.4:3128
12.46.106.184:80
130.208.18.30:3128
203.109.87.198:6588
24.10.99.92:2301
24.3.90.136:2301
68.63.142.139:2301
72.2.200.43:2301
80.34.70.223:80
80.237.140.233:3127
81.168.72.70:8080
211.118.227.7:40050
202.130.84.133:8080
202.61.30.203:80
203.233.120.101:2301
210.120.60.172:8080,
219.93.211.74:80:193.188.107.238:80
24.20.44.48:2301
24.47.148.203:2301
65.37.95.76:80
65.37.95.77:80
68.209.236.28:8000
128.111.52.62:3128
128.2.198.188:3124
128.2.198.199:3127
67.169.120.150:1026
68.44.36.26:2301
218.226.201.224:8080
24.15.125.186:38826
84.244.5.173:8118

----------


## intuit

Информация о Вас: http://leader.ru/secure/who.html и здесь есть тест на анонимность в сети. На последнем есть топ анонимных Proxy Socks4 Socks5 серверов - с 15 минутным обновлением.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.stilllistener.addr.com/ch...t1/index.shtml

----------


## Гость я

Тест прокси и компьютера

----------


## Макcим

Если речь зашла о паранойи, то откуда такое доверие к анонимным прокси?  Админы этих самых прокси могут перехватить пароли и другую ценную информацию, которая передается не в зашифрованном виде.

----------

